
France announces an “active space defense” strategy - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/30/french_arming_satellites/
======
naiaokami
Yes, being they were attacked in 2015, Space ISIS is also a concern to the
French.

~~~
baud147258
I don't think ISIS is the stated threat here, more likely state actors
(Russia, for example) targeting satellites.

